

Reinventing The iPad - alexch
http://blog.cohuman.com/re-inventing-ipad-and-iphone-scrolling/

======
alexch
If you’ve ever used the iPad or iPhone, you’ve probably noticed the absence of
scrollbars. They don’t exist! Mobile Safari lets you "scroll" the entire page
by sliding your finger around, but all other scrollbars are simply discarded.
Essentially, we needed to reinvent the native iPad/iPhone scrolling, flicking,
and bounceback behavior in JavaScript. Here's how we did it.

